# Калина красная (не хватает стр.)



## Petrov (23 Дек 2009)

Здравствуйте!)) Я недавно брал тут ноты Семенов Калина красная. Оказалось там 5-6 страница одна и та же :cray: Пожалуйста исправьте.


----------



## Nikolai Ryskov (3 Янв 2012)

Нужны ноты Вячеслава Семенова "Калина красная".
Перешлите, пожалуйста на E-mail:[email protected]


----------



## Boobooka (3 Янв 2012)

Пожалуйста)


----------

